# ¿ Cómo deshabilitar circuito de proteccion temporalmente?



## caryun (Mar 23, 2012)

Hola, por favor, necesito alguna idea de como deshabilitar la proteccion temporal del amplificador SOUNDSTREAM LW5.1000, (según dejo en el manual del enlace de abajo), por cuanto no me es posible medir voltajes en la propia fuente, pues resulta encendida la proteccion inmediatamente. Los consumos de audio los tengo desconectados (B+  y B- ), y parece que entonces es problema de fuente, porque instantaneamente carga bien los condenadores y se conecta el protector de sobrecarga, cortandose así el suministro a dichos condensadores de fuente. Es decir, sí se carga instantaneamente bien B+, y no hay corto en el audio por cuanto estan desacoplados de la fuente, solo queda la propia fuente, pero si se autodesabilitan los voltajes debido a esa auto proteccion ¿como puedo medirla entonces? Agradecido de antemano por sus comentarios...


enlace:

http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/AMP/8118 LW III MANUAL.pdf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

Antes de querer desactivar protecciones hay que medir para encontrar un corto seguramente en la salida de audio


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 24, 2012)

La proteccion se activa si esta en corto, pero tambien si la tension no es correcta un transistor trabajando mal en la etapa de amplificacion de tension y click se pone en proteccion


----------



## caryun (Mar 24, 2012)

Gracias a los dos por responder..., julién respecto a lo que comentas, como ya había dicho, tengo desconectados los consumos de audio, para ver si se quitaba la autoprotección, pero claro, entonces el problema para empezar, está en la misma fuente, como dice SSTC: La proteccion se activa si esta en corto, pero tambien si la tension no es correcta un transistor trabajando mal en la etapa de amplificacion de tension y click se pone en proteccion, e imagínense, tiene 6 transistores en paralelo a cada lado (12 en total), más los dos dirver excitadores, mas unos cuantos pequeños asociados al CI protector, que seguramente no tendrán problemas..., pero imaginen ahora tener que empezar desacoplar todos estos hasta ver cual es el de la falla..., pero en fin..., aunque tenía otra idea, usar una lampara de 40 W en serie con la fuente, y si de alguna manera se pudiera puentear alguna pata del protector sin dañarlo, y que así lo desabilite momentáneamente y poder medir voltajes sin interrupción de este???, pero bueno, si no se puede, ni modo..., pasar un poco de trabajo... De todos modos, gracias a todos... por si acaso, adjunto PDF con el esquema del CI protector KIA494AP ... UN SALUDO...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

yo cuando hago esas pruebas,solo dejo conectado dos transistores por canal y uso una fuente con protección contra cortos.
segun el data del ic , desconectar la pata 8 y 11  o la 9 y 12 que son salidas (supongo que al rele ) probaste asi?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola
Necesito un par de fotos de la parte de las pistas y los componentes o el diagrama porque se parecen, pero no son todas iguales esta tiene una toroide y 2 mosfets y 2 diodos de salida agarrados al aluminio sí bien el KIA494AP (conocido como el TL494) es el integrado de conmutación este solo emite pulsos PWM que hace estabilizar la tensión de salida nada tiene que ver con la protección, pero si los dos operacionales interno que son comparadores de tensión de 0,3 a 2V según el fabricante a ellos los pines 1, 2, 16 y 15 tiene que haber ante un LM339 u otro integrado o transistores TO92 que son lo que dicen que hay algo mal y no dejan que el TL494 arranque o pulse unos segundo tendría que medir la tensiones de la fuente porque algo en la etapa de salida de la fuente esta mal entre ellos. Si tira o sea arrancar es algo en la salida esta mal pueden ser los mosfets, capacito en fin un sin fin de variantes. ahora si no mueve ni medio la fuente es porque los integrados que te mensiones sea el LM339 u otro conocidos como comparador de tension esta muerto esto son muy sencible algo como 6mA de trabajo aaaauch mucha responsabilidad para estos IC. 
Mas no te puedo ayudar porque no tengo como saber de esta torta (asi se la llama aca a esas potencias de auto) 

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

ya me parecía conocido ese ic KIA494AP  ,gracias por el dato SSTC
lo que dije mas arriba ya no vale


----------



## caryun (Mar 25, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas..., aquí adjunto algunas fotos para que se tenga una idea...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2012)

hufff  termine con uno muy parecido al tuyo,la falla era que se protegía al instante , *las salidas estaban bien* por eso no las desconecte ,luego de deshabilitar las protecciones y nada,revise todo todo ,todas las tensiones bien del tl494 (KIA494AP) pero seguía sin arrancar ,
lo resolví reemplazando el tl494 ,
quizás en tu equipo sea la misma falla , con suerte ,
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2012)

Prueba lo que te dice *@Julie* de cambiar el TL494 y por ahí safas

Ahora por lo que veo en la foto no tienes problema de temperatura no se te quemo el fusible, la protección se puede estar dando por la variante que te dice en el manual como no estuve hay no sé si estaba sonando y murió o nunca arranco en cualquiera de los casos estas potencias se toman muy en serio el tema de la protección porque acá la batería del auto no perdona si algo entra en corto revienta algo.

Si tienes una soldadura fría (areas criticas no veo) chequea todos los puntos, ahora me pongo a pensar si tu batería esta en su mejor posición para mover este monstruo porque el tiro es mortal la baja a la batería y como no sé te dejo que me cuentes como llego a que el led se encienda y dime si se siente un ruido y cuanto tiempo esta prendido el led y vuelve a arrancar.

De momento espero me cuente como es que se jodio la potencia porque esperaba algo mas desastroso estas cuando se ponen en corto o se queman se la toman en serio al tema de mostrar sus heridas

Atentamente SSTC	

Posdata: Al final del texto lo que esta en negrita traducido dice esto “el voltaje de la batería si es bajo causará que el amplificador trabaje más caluroso y posiblemente dañar el amplificador”


----------

